# Bay or Brown?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown. 100% without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not a pro with colors, but Im thinking she would be seal brown.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Seal brown and brown are the same thing. She is most definitely brown.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I know you guys are tired of explaining why bay or brown, but tell her so the OP knows why? Just like I learned from reading your posts. The softer points are brown and that makes her a brown?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes. Bay and brown are caused by the agouti gene on a black gene. Agouti restricts the black to specific areas. "A" agouti is bay, which restricts black to the legs, tail, mane, muzzle, and ears. "At" is brown, which restricts black very similarly, but lightens certain areas: muzzle, around the eyes, flank, elbow. "Soft areas" that will not be faded by the sun.

Browns are also far easier to identify during the winter because their coat changes dramatically from summer to winter.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I say brown too. I only just learned the difference between bay and brown a few months ago and it was from the very knowledgeable folks on here when they pointed out that my mare is brown.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

So, this mare would be brown as well, then? Thanks for the help :lol:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lol.. If I saw that horse in the bottom pic I would say Bay.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, that is quite a colour change. Since she has the cinnamon spots in her winter coat and it is significantly different than in summer, I would hazard the guess that she is also brown. If you want to know for sure, you can have her genetically tested.


----------

